# Purchased a new pistol today



## WRGADog (Jun 17, 2014)

HK P2000 with Night Sights and LEM trigger. I own many guns, Sig Sauer, Glock, Beretta, Springfield, Walther, etc., but this is my first HK. The gun felt really good in my hand, and I really like the LEM trigger.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice gun . H K


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! I put my HK VP9 on layaway today. It should be here Wednesday. With night sights and three hi-cap mags. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I have never had the LEM trigger, but I have owned an HK P2000 in the past. Owned 7 HKs over the years - and I must say that the P2000 was probably my favorite of them all.

Congrats!


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I know you will like it if it is anything close to my P30 V3. I love it. Only thing wrong with it is the fact I couldn't find it in 40S&W when I bought mine. Anyway good shooting!*


----------

